# Don't Legalize Marijuana Period.



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I have smoked marijuana twice in my life, its a fun time but by no means is it safe. I say safe in contrary to public safety. Marijuana messes with your mind and I would not suport legalization of it. If you think about it its just plain dumb to think citizens can handle the legalization of it. People will be lighting up as they drive, smoking while intoxicated, and the upcoming kids of the world will be even more prone to cancers and diseases. There are enough deaths a year from people drinking and driving so theres no reason for marijuana to be legalized. Some people say it helps them concentrate GTFO! People can't even focus unless they have been a regular user. Keep it strictly for medicinal purposes only.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

CuzIsaidSo said:


>


X2


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

prone to cancers and diseases? are there any studies that implicate marijuana as you suggest? i've heard the contrary about marijuana, that it results in far fewer cancers than tobacco or other smokable plants.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

r1dermon said:


> prone to cancers and diseases? are there any studies that implicate marijuana as you suggest? i've heard the contrary about marijuana, that it results in far fewer cancers than tobacco or other smokable plants.


Any type of smoke inhalant is damaging to your lungs. Marijuana isnt like cigarettes, marijuana does way more for people than cigs. You cant say you dont lose focus when you first started smoking it, its unsafe for public bystanders.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

r1dermon before you go and write paragraphs upon paragraphs of bullshit, this goes for everyone, just so you know this is a Trollin' in progress.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Danny Tanner said:


> r1dermon before you go and write paragraphs upon paragraphs of bullshit, this goes for everyone, just so you know this is a Trollin' in progress.


No, not trollin danny. This is a serious post meant to discuss why it should be allowed for recreation.

Why should it be allowed?


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

Although I don't smoke anymore because of drugtesting in the work place I still support weed. Experience life and more of what it has to offer before you say somthing is no good that you have done twice. I started smoking weed in 7th grade, smoked every day in high school, And maintained a 4.0 in college through the first 35 40% of my classes.

Also look at Amsterdam, cops there look the other way on weed, and in return it has brought the more hard drug use down, weed is the way to go, heroin is for fools.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

cduuuub said:


> Although I don't smoke anymore because of drugtesting in the work place I still support weed. Experience life and more of what it has to offer before you say somthing is no good that you have done twice. I started smoking weed in 7th grade, smoked every day in high school, And maintained a 4.0 in college through the first 35 40% of my classes.


Never said it was no good. I said it wasnt safe.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

j/k


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Dolphin the vast amounts of fat accumulated on your body, and your diet habits are WAY worse for you than Marijuana. If were going to speak upon a health conscious level, how about we take a step forward and legalize marijuana and make fast foods illegal? After all fast foods are killing people on a higher level than marijuana. The next time your stuffing your face with that number 5 at Mcdicks, just remember it will kill you way before that spliff in Triggas mouth.


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

Dolphinswin said:


> Although I don't smoke anymore because of drugtesting in the work place I still support weed. Experience life and more of what it has to offer before you say somthing is no good that you have done twice. I started smoking weed in 7th grade, smoked every day in high school, And maintained a 4.0 in college through the first 35 40% of my classes.


Never said it was no good. I said it wasnt safe.
[/quote]

How is it not safe? I would drive 74 miles to class one way blitz? never got in an accident or pulled over. it is nothing like alcohol. if anything it is even more safe then alcohol.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I smoked for years then grew the f*ck up and started to XTC,yah,shrooms and acid but then I had my first kid and quite everything. But I am with you on this one DW I think it should be for medical use only.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

marijuana is harmless


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)




----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Danny Tanner said:


> Dolphin the vast amounts of fat accumulated on your body, and your diet habits are WAY worse for you than Marijuana. If were going to speak upon a health conscious level, how about we take a step forward and legalize marijuana and make fast foods illegal? After all fast foods are killing people on a higher level than marijuana. The next time your stuffing your face with that number 5 at Mcdicks, just remember it will kill you way before that spliff in Triggas mouth.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Danny Tanner said:


> Dolphin the vast amounts of fat accumulated on your body, and your diet habits are WAY worse for you than Marijuana. If were going to speak upon a health conscious level, how about we take a step forward and legalize marijuana and make fast foods illegal? After all fast foods are killing people on a higher level than marijuana. The next time your stuffing your face with that number 5 at Mcdicks, just remember it will kill you way before that spliff in Triggas mouth.


Danny for some odd reason you think im fat? You can tell from a little dirtbike video huh? Yea i bet bud. Still waiting for that mug shot. Your so tough behind your computer yet know one knows what you look like? Hmmm there a probably a reason you havent posted a single pic of yourself in all the years you've been here.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

funny and true










Danny Tanner said:


> Dolphin the vast amounts of fat accumulated on your body, and your diet habits are WAY worse for you than Marijuana. If were going to speak upon a health conscious level, how about we take a step forward and legalize marijuana and make fast foods illegal? After all fast foods are killing people on a higher level than marijuana. The next time your stuffing your face with that number 5 at Mcdicks, just remember it will kill you way before that spliff in Triggas mouth.


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

If anything alcohol should be banned and weed should be put in alcohols place!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/05/25/AR2006052501729.html

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2006/05/060526083353.htm


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Trigga said:


> Dolphin the vast amounts of fat accumulated on your body, and your diet habits are WAY worse for you than Marijuana. If were going to speak upon a health conscious level, how about we take a step forward and legalize marijuana and make fast foods illegal? After all fast foods are killing people on a higher level than marijuana. The next time your stuffing your face with that number 5 at Mcdicks, just remember it will kill you way before that spliff in Triggas mouth.











[/quote]
dont you have a line to do?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

cduuuub said:


> If anything alcohol should be banned and weed should be put in alcohols place!


x2

how many ppl die just from drinking too much every year? i dont know the exact number but its a shitload more than the number people that die from smoking weed too much.. which is zero


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Don't you have a buffet to be at


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Danny Tanner said:


> Dolphin the vast amounts of fat accumulated on your body, and your diet habits are WAY worse for you than Marijuana. If were going to speak upon a health conscious level, how about we take a step forward and legalize marijuana and make fast foods illegal? After all fast foods are killing people on a higher level than marijuana. The next time your stuffing your face with that number 5 at Mcdicks, just remember it will kill you way before that spliff in Triggas mouth.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

r1dermon said:


> Don't you have a buffet to be at


dont you have a dick to suck?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Dolphinswin said:


> Dolphin the vast amounts of fat accumulated on your body, and your diet habits are WAY worse for you than Marijuana. If were going to speak upon a health conscious level, how about we take a step forward and legalize marijuana and make fast foods illegal? After all fast foods are killing people on a higher level than marijuana. The next time your stuffing your face with that number 5 at Mcdicks, just remember it will kill you way before that spliff in Triggas mouth.











[/quote]
dont you have a line to do?
[/quote]
oh yeah thanks for reminding me bud

where would i be without people on a fish forum to tell me when to do the yay.. lost i tells ya


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Trigga said:


> If anything alcohol should be banned and weed should be put in alcohols place!


x2

how many ppl die just from drinking too much every year? i dont know the exact number but its a shitload more than the number people that die from smoking weed too much.. which is zero
[/quote]
that is true, im not saying your dying from it, it can cause cancer and car accidents.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

so can cellphones lets ban those too


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

Trigga said:


> If anything alcohol should be banned and weed should be put in alcohols place!


x2

how many ppl die just from drinking too much every year? i dont know the exact number but its a shitload more than the number people that die from smoking weed too much.. which is zero
[/quote]
that is true, im not saying your dying from it, it can cause cancer and car accidents.
[/quote]

Car accidents for real? maybe a 16 year old girl whose high for the first time.

like i said a few post ago 74 miles. one way. blitzed. for 12 months. no accidents.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Dolphinswin said:


> Don't you have a buffet to be at


dont you have a dick to suck?
[/quote]

i fail to see where any conclusive scientific process is applied to pinpoint any of the assumptions about marijuana down. they even state that "most recent epidemiologic studies have not found a substantial effect on cancer risk."


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

well this has gone to hell...


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Yes exactly what you said, new smokers and driving bud. You smoked for a long time the effects are way less on you than the average person


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

I was high in drivers ed. I was high everyday of high school. Im not bragging im not proud im just saying. I was a new driver driving high i never got into an accident.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Not even touching th fact that you cannot get cancer if you use a vaporizer...not an argument, a fact. Absolutely zero carcinogens.

DW, seriously this is a troll and a half. I know I got beliefs that conflict with other members, but im not starting a thread as ridiculous as this. Really, start making with some facts the back up your opinion or stop polluting the lounge with your nonsense. Legalization doesn't mean smoke weed when your driving, booze is legal and you don't see everyone downing a bottle of Crystal Palace on their morning commute to work every day


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

TheSpaz13 said:


> Not even touching th fact that you cannot get cancer if you use a vaporizer...not an argument, a fact. Absolutely zero carcinogens.
> 
> DW, seriously this is a troll and a half. I know I got beliefs that conflict with other members, but im not starting a thread as ridiculous as this. Really, start making with some facts the back up your opinion or stop polluting the lounge with your nonsense


I knew people were gonna come in here supporting there precious little plant, All im saying is theres a reason why its banned and theres a reason why people smoke it, It F's you up.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Smoking and Driving!

The next time your mom is driving the old caravan while stuffing her face with onion rings and sipping on a large diet coke (shes watching her figure), tell her to focus on the road. Its just not safe. Marijuana "messes with your mind", shut the f*ck up. So what. Nobody has ever died from it. How many people have died from obesity, millions. You should CHECK YOURSELF, before You WRECK YOURSELF.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Danny Tanner said:


> Smoking and Driving!
> 
> The next time your mom is driving the old caravan while stuffing her face with onion rings and sipping on a large diet coke (shes watching her figure), tell her to focus on the road. Its just not safe. Marijuana "messes with your mind", shut the f*ck up. So what. Nobody has ever died from it. How many people have died from obesity, millions. You should CHECK YOURSELF, before You WRECK YOURSELF.


Im sure people have died from marijuana, drowning and accidents and such.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

this thread is wiggidy whack


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

A 16 year old who has smoked pot twice making a claim like this?

Okay well anywho, make _pot_ legal and _alcohol_ illegal... NOW we're getting somewhere.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Dolphinswin said:


> Not even touching th fact that you cannot get cancer if you use a vaporizer...not an argument, a fact. Absolutely zero carcinogens.
> 
> DW, seriously this is a troll and a half. I know I got beliefs that conflict with other members, but im not starting a thread as ridiculous as this. Really, start making with some facts the back up your opinion or stop polluting the lounge with your nonsense


I knew people were gonna come in here supporting there precious little plant, All im saying is theres a reason why its banned and theres a reason why people smoke it, It F's you up.
[/quote]

you dont know why weed is illegal obviously. the history channel did a fantastic piece on the issue, i highly recommend it.

http://www.disclose.tv/action/viewvideo/8712/History_Channel__Hooked____Marijuana_part1/


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ I watched that episode... and yes, it's an enlightening bit of truth.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Dolphinswin said:


> Not even touching th fact that you cannot get cancer if you use a vaporizer...not an argument, a fact. Absolutely zero carcinogens.
> 
> DW, seriously this is a troll and a half. I know I got beliefs that conflict with other members, but im not starting a thread as ridiculous as this. Really, start making with some facts the back up your opinion or stop polluting the lounge with your nonsense


I knew people were gonna come in here supporting there precious little plant, All im saying is theres a reason why its banned and theres a reason why people smoke it, It F's you up.
[/quote]

No it's illegal mostly because of racism, somewhat because of a rich white newspaper writer, and propaganda. Look up the history of how it became illegal and even conservative sources will agree to the fact that it was initially illegal as an attack on the Mexican immigrants that smoked it. See what I did there? I provided a fact to back up opinion, try it sometime


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Piranha Man you hear about the one with the kid who smoked too much pot?

He killed little susie.

DA DA TISH!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Dolphinswin said:


> Smoking and Driving!
> 
> The next time your mom is driving the old caravan while stuffing her face with onion rings and sipping on a large diet coke (shes watching her figure), tell her to focus on the road. Its just not safe. Marijuana "messes with your mind", shut the f*ck up. So what. Nobody has ever died from it. How many people have died from obesity, millions. You should CHECK YOURSELF, before You WRECK YOURSELF.


Im sure people have died from marijuana, drowning and accidents and such.
[/quote]
i LOLd hard at DW







drowning







i was so fukin high,i DROWNED


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

/is high right now


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I've given this alot of thought and you know what? I say f*ck it. Make it legal and see what happens. Can't be any worse then having it illegal.


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

making it legal would be the best thing we could do.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i know that if the whole us legalized it they would be outta debt very fast


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Dolphin do you just pick battles that are completely going to get you flamed?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I think it should stay illegal though I think alcohol is much worse then weed.


----------



## klink67 (Feb 14, 2010)

Portugal legalized all drugs and it is going quite well for them. Its like legal highs, people rather risk doing illegal things that dont do as good of a job because they figure if its illegal it must be good, which isnt the case. The main thing I like about legalization is it takes the drug dealers out of the equation. Think of alcohol and how hard it is to get versus weed. Since it is regulated it is harder for kids to get. As for other illegal substance the pharma companies are getting rich off of certain pain killers being illegal and not only that they add acetominophen(tylenol) which hurts the liver. IMO drugs in general can only enhance the body and mind if used in moderation.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

muskielover1 said:


> Smoking and Driving!
> 
> The next time your mom is driving the old caravan while stuffing her face with onion rings and sipping on a large diet coke (shes watching her figure), tell her to focus on the road. Its just not safe. Marijuana "messes with your mind", shut the f*ck up. So what. Nobody has ever died from it. How many people have died from obesity, millions. You should CHECK YOURSELF, before You WRECK YOURSELF.


Im sure people have died from marijuana, drowning and accidents and such.
[/quote]
i LOLd hard at DW







drowning







i was so fukin high,i DROWNED
[/quote]
holy fuckk that was great


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Haha.. I agree, a 16 year old making such fascinating claims. There is A LOT more to think about than just saying "it hurts people." Lets think about how many people it will save? Ever hear of economics? Now, I don't smoke all too often, but I can tell you: it never did me worse than alcohol. 
There is absolutely NO DOUBT that legalizing it would instantly help us in this economic slumber. I truly believe the only reason it hasn't been legalized is the governments inability to properly tax it.

The average person cannot grow tobacco leaves. So, there are a few companies who specialize in it and the government taxes the sh*t out of it.
The average person can grow a marijuana plant. That can't be taxed. The government is making no profit.
The average person can acquire a license to sell medicinal marijuana. The are legally allowed to sell it. The government taxes is. Still illegal for the home grower, but legal if you purchase it (indirectly) through the government.

Stupid Kid.. Get schooled.


----------



## klink67 (Feb 14, 2010)

kove32 said:


> Haha.. I agree, a 16 year old making such fascinating claims. There is A LOT more to think about than just saying "it hurts people." Lets think about how many people it will save? Ever hear of economics? Now, I don't smoke all too often, but I can tell you: it never did me worse than alcohol.
> There is absolutely NO DOUBT that legalizing it would instantly help us in this economic slumber. I truly believe the only reason it hasn't been legalized is the governments inability to properly tax it.
> 
> The average person cannot grow tobacco leaves. So, there are a few companies who specialize in it and the government taxes the sh*t out of it.
> ...


True our government would make a lot of money off of it. However I disagree on growing tobacco. i grow hopi strain tobacco and it is one of the easiest plants i have grown. People are just to lazy to grow things themselves. BTW tobacco isnt regulated for personal growing so I feel that weed wouldn't be restricted either.

As much as you kids are going to disagree I feel that there should be an 18 or over age limit on purchasing it because it can mess with with you when your brain is developing. I found something better than weed so I truly dont care that much about legalization.

Dolphin show me some reports of deaths associated with marijuana. You cant just talk out of your A$$ and expect to be given respect. You need evidence to back up these claims!!


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

If more people realized the ease of a quality grow, there would be so many supplying their own desires the argument about legalization would just grind to a halt. How could you arrest and prosecute millions of growers at once?


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

Bawb2u said:


> If more people realized the ease of a quality grow, there would be so many supplying their own desires the argument about legalization would just grind to a halt. How could you arrest and prosecute millions of growers at once?


I don't know. That's not how it works.
In 2009, there were over 858,000 marijuana arrests!
In this post-industrial empire in steep decline, harvesting corporate tax dollars by enforcement of absurd laws is big business here in the U.S. There is no amount of "justified acts of civil disobedience" that will force the laws to change. 
Info: http://blog.norml.org/2010/09/15/incarceration-nation-marijuana-arrests-for-year-2009-near-record-high/


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

So if I use dolphin swim's logic, we should all ban guns because they hurt people, it's just not safe.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Sad thing is that the California vote didn't pass mostly because the growers all voted NO to protect their earnings...

They make too much money from it being illegal.

IMO the "War on Drugs" should be outlawed as a gross waste of tax dollars!


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Klink67, can you maybe point me in the right direction of growing my own tobacco? I have always wanted to, but research has sent me packing. I always wanted to smoke and or chew some fresh tobacco! (Well.. dried).

Thanks a billion!!

/end derail


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

So let's ban steak for the man, because baby can't chew it.. F*ck you and your illegitimate claims.

Tobacco ---------------------------------------------- 435,000
_Poor Diet and Physical Inactivity_ ----------- 365,000
Alcohol ------------------------------------------------- 85,000
Microbial Agents ------------------------------------ 75,000
Toxic Agents ----------------------------------------- 55,000
Motor Vehicle Crashes --------------------------- 26,347
Adverse Reactions to Prescription Drugs -- 32,000
Suicide ------------------------------------------------- 30,622
Incidents Involving Firearms -------------------- 29,000
Homicide ---------------------------------------------- 20,308
Sexual Behaviors ------------------------------------ 20,000
All Illicit Drug Use, Direct and Indirect ------ 17,000
Non-Steroidal Drugs Such As Aspirin -------- 7,600
Marijuana ------------------------------- *0*


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Dolphinswin said:


> prone to cancers and diseases? are there any studies that implicate marijuana as you suggest? i've heard the contrary about marijuana, that it results in far fewer cancers than tobacco or other smokable plants.


Any type of smoke inhalant is damaging to your lungs. Marijuana isnt like cigarettes, marijuana does way more for people than cigs. You cant say you dont lose focus when you first started smoking it, its unsafe for public bystanders.
[/quote]

You're just bored aren't you?


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

0S1R1S said:


> So let's ban steak for the man, because baby can't chew it.. F*ck you and your illegitimate claims.
> 
> Tobacco ---------------------------------------------- 435,000
> _Poor Diet and Physical Inactivity_ ----------- 365,000
> ...


LOL more people died from sexual stuff than drug use that awesome. Those that want weed to stay illegal have no idea what it is and just go with what they think are the masses cause majority of humans cant think for themselves. I mean look at all the repeated posts on here about keeping other fish with piranhas. Just like alcohol some peopel cant handle it. Apparently dolphin cant handle weed. Other than the smoking benefit canibus has a million other uses. Thats the main reason the plant should be harvested. IT makes the strongest rope, the quality of clothing it producess is 10 times that of any cotton fabric, oils from it can replace patroleum based products thus reducing our need for oil. It truely is the miracle plant.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

damn...you really are from vermont huh...hahaha. Nice post. I can dream of the day that I can legally pack my pipe with MJ. I don't smoke it beause it is illegal and I don't want to risk it. But when it does become legal,sign me up. Until then there's hookah.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)




----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

/ In before the lock....


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> If more people realized the ease of a quality grow, there would be so many supplying their own desires the argument about legalization would just grind to a halt. How could you arrest and prosecute millions of growers at once?


I don't know. That's not how it works.
In 2009, there were over 858,000 marijuana arrests!
In this post-industrial empire in steep decline, harvesting corporate tax dollars by enforcement of absurd laws is big business here in the U.S. There is no amount of "justified acts of civil disobedience" that will force the laws to change. 
Info: http://blog.norml.org/2010/09/15/incarceration-nation-marijuana-arrests-for-year-2009-near-record-high/
[/quote]

I understand the economics of the war on drugs very well. I also know about the crowding of our court systems, jails and the overload on the probation system. I know that over 85% of all cannabis related arrests are plea bargained down to no time served. Those plea bargains still need to be adjudicated so they still clog the court systems with all the associated costs. It throws state and federal agencies into a direct contest for more money to fight the problem the other is creating. It is essentially a Catch-22 or more appropriately an ouroboros that can't sustain itself.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Just watched a movie called "The Union, Business behind getting high" and it covered many of the things in this topic... I would advise most of you watch it and take some notes.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

yeah ive seen that great movie

i actually showed it my dad when it first came out.. changed his whole view on weed and how the government in his day brainwashed everybody to thinking this harmless useful plant was some evil killer drug


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

"Air pollution triggers more heart attacks than using cocaine and poses as high a risk of sparking a heart attack as alcohol, coffee and physical exertion, scientists said on Thursday. The highest risk PAF was exposure to traffic, followed by physical exertion, alcohol, coffee, air pollution, and then things like anger, sex, cocaine use, smoking marijuana and respiratory infections." (Reuters)

Hey Dolphinshit, you want to make air illegal now too? Because it's killing more people than most hardcore drugs. Just sayin'.. "It's unsafe for public bystanders." - Dolphin


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

Or how about we keep the pointless and over funded war on drugs going, and then we can keep arresting people for miniscule amounts of a harmless substance, so we can continue reading articles like this:

"A $31 marijuana sale has landed 25-year-old Oklahoma mother of four and a grandmother 10 years in prison. Both women were arrested and charged with drug distribution. And since her children were present during the drug deal, the pair was also charged with possession of a dangerous substance in the presence of a minor, according to the paper. They tried to cut a deal, but both women decided to plead guilty and take their chances with the judge, since they had no prior convictions. But the judge threw the book at them and sentenced them to 10 years in prison." (LINK)

I'm so glad to see that $31 of pot off the streets. It makes me sleep so much better at night knowing that fiend is locked away eating our tax dollars for the next ten years in the industrial prison system.

"According to the National Institutes of Corrections, it costs, on average, $16,202 a year to incarcerate an inmate in Oklahoma. Taking into account inflation, if Spottedcrow ends up serving all ten years of the sentence, it would likely cost the state roughly $200,000 just to keep her in prison These figures are just the cost of incarceration. It is likely that due to the criminal record and time out of the work force, Spottedcrow's lifetime earning even after getting released will be diminished as a result. Over the next few decades, this, in turn, could cost the state thousands in her reduced taxable income and/or in added social services she will need as a result of potentially earning less." (LINK)

Dolphin, I don't think you have said any type of fact or statistics to back your 'logic'. Mindless babbling about a topic and substance that you don't understand doesn't count. You are an undereducated and misinformed kid.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

hes just tryna rile people up


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Dont say everyone can focus well when on Marijuana if you do your an idiot. You guys can say whatever you want but you know if it was legalized thered be a ton more accidents, let alone every kid in school trying to learn while there stone outta there mind. Marijuana must and WILL remained illegal.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

which im perfectly fine with too.. beats the government taxing the sh*t outta it

and your an idiot for thinking you cant focus on weed.. either an idiot or a real lightweight


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

I think GG said it best DW, you're an idiot


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I think if Cannabis could speak, it wouldn't want you to smoke it either DW!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I say keep it illegal so we can have more of these pointless threads.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

muskielover1 said:


>


X2
[/quote]

x3


----------



## klink67 (Feb 14, 2010)

kove32 said:


> Klink67, can you maybe point me in the right direction of growing my own tobacco? I have always wanted to, but research has sent me packing. I always wanted to smoke and or chew some fresh tobacco! (Well.. dried).
> 
> Thanks a billion!!
> 
> /end derail


Buy seed here
My link

Then sprinkle over potting soil and put a very thin layer over the seed and keep moist. I start my seedlings indoors under cfl's and then move them outside in April. These plants are really easy to grow and there is nothing more satisfying than smoking your own homegrown cigars. There are dip recipes out there but I havent tried to do that yet. BTW dont think about selling or giving your tobacco to anyone. It is highly illegal. Most people think that tobacco is only available thru purchasing but you can grow your own just fine. For $2 you could save a sh#t ton on cigars or cigarettes.

For a light just buy a clamp lamp from home depot and a use a cfl bulb should be under $10 total.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

how do you cure it?


----------



## klink67 (Feb 14, 2010)

I just let the leaves dry out in the sun and it works very well but for a really good cigar there are better methods of doing it.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

seriously thought we were talkin something else for a minute...


----------



## sick fish man (Mar 21, 2006)

Here don't worry about legalizing it. You can basically already buy its replacement online.








Wiki link: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Synthetic_cannabis

Yep, may as well legalize it.


----------



## klink67 (Feb 14, 2010)

No the good spice was banned in december by the DEA. The new stuff isnt worth the bag it comes in. Dont waste your money.


----------



## sick fish man (Mar 21, 2006)

worked for me.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

klink67 said:


> I just let the leaves dry out in the sun and it works very well but for a really good cigar there are better methods of doing it.


yeah it would be impractical for chew and cigs cause its usually fire cured in a kiln, sun drying destroys most of the nicotene and takes away a lot of the flavour


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

how many families have been broken up bc dad's a pot head? now how bout cuz dad's a drunk. alcohol is by far more damaging physically and socially to people, families, and society. the only reason pot was outlawed was to force clothing makers to make clothes from cotton and not hemp.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Trigga said:


> I just let the leaves dry out in the sun and it works very well but for a really good cigar there are better methods of doing it.


yeah it would be impractical for chew and cigs cause its usually fire cured in a kiln, sun drying destroys most of the nicotene and takes away a lot of the flavour
[/quote]

I could argue that
Seeing as I spent four years growing and processing this sh*t in Virginia when I lived their...

There is alot more that goes into tabacoo than most think......I worked lots of thousands of acres with 14 mexicans(some of the hardest working bastards I have ever met)

You guys have no clue how this done on large scale......I have grown it-Processed it,sold it at auction to the major players,etc,etc.......Now onto owning a tobacco store...

Small scale their are many methods that can be used........Not many methods on large scale though.......


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

im just telling you what ive read on chew websites where people have made their own and what ive read on tobacco seed sites about curing

sun curing anything even weed ruins the taste because essentially your just toasting the the outside


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Trigga said:


> im just telling you what ive read on chew websites where people have made their own and what ive read on tobacco seed sites about curing
> 
> sun curing anything even weed ruins the taste because essentially your just toasting the the outside


Hence why I said little scale=Many ways man...........I have delt planty with raw tobacco and know the process well.....I have never delt in the process of makeing chew









I am very well versed in cureing firecured tobacco though as well


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

is there an easy way to do it? i would love to grow my own tobacco but dont want to half ass the curing of it cause that would be a waste of time and effort

large scale operations have artifical ways of curing the tabacy now dont they? i know most cigerettes are made this way now


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Trigga said:


> is there an easy way to do it? i would love to grow my own tobacco but dont want to half ass the curing of it cause that would be a waste of time and effort
> 
> *large scale operations have artifical ways of curing the tabacy now dont they*? i know most cigerettes are made this way now


I stopped doing this roughly ten years ago trigga.....They may now-I honestly couldn't say.......I know the people I was in contact with-Are still doing things the traditional way...


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

I have to say I agree with Dolphinswin on some of his points relating to the safety of users and others.

Marijuana hasn't been studied enough to find out its side effects although studies have shown in some individuals it can lead to an increased risk of developing schizophrenia in the long run. As far as driving while under the influence of marijuana is concerned, it's irresponsible to do as your putting other peoples lives at risk merely because you feel you can handle it. Studies have also proven reaction times to be decreased while under the influence of marijuana similar to alcohol, yet marijuana doesn't give you the false confidence alcohol does yet this can vary in individuals.

Legalising marijuana can solve a lot of problems as far as the illegal drug trade is concerned and will allow the drug to be properly regulated. There have been increased cases of people purchasing illegal marijuana which was mixed with other illicit drugs in order to increase it's potency, and legalising it would stop this. Legalising it will also cut down marijuana related crimes, yet there are some negatives to it. Legalising it would mean that it would be more accessible and cheaper meaning irresponsible users can abuse the substance very similarly to how alcoholics abuse alcohol.

Overall I say legalise it, but properly regulate it and use proper informative campaigns to stop irresponsible users abusing it and putting others at risk.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Legalize it. 
Throw the book at anybody driving under the influence of it. 
Tax the hell out of it for legal purchase.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Lifer374 said:


> Legalize it.
> Throw the book at anybody driving under the influence of it.
> Tax the hell out of it for legal purchase.


+1

Any add punishment to any criminal activity in which the criminal is under the influence, not just driving.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

the funny thing about driving under the influence is unless you pull them over for something else you probably wouldnt even know they were high.. once your a regular smoker its really easy to drive and smoke


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

^Too bad more people aren't ashamed of that.... said the guy who recently got 98 years in prison for his 16th dui....


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

I do it myself and still find it weird that has killed 0 people


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow this thread is still running...


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

i smoke pot. i don't want it to be legal. if they make it legal big tobacco will screw it all up. but i think alcohol should be illegal. alcohol and tobacco are WAY more devastating to us. it cost us many many lives a year and millions if not billions of dollars to take care of ppl who are sick from smoking their whole lives and also the toll that drunk driving takes on us. the only reason pot became illegal is bc the government wanted to promote cotton picked by slaves for clothes rather that the cheaper easier to produce and harvest hemp. but do you want to know whey alcohol and tobacco will never be illegal common folks all together now....lobbyists!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

philbert said:


> i smoke pot. i don't want it to be legal. if they make it legal big tobacco will screw it all up. but i think alcohol should be illegal. alcohol and tobacco are WAY more devastating to us. it cost us many many lives a year and millions if not billions of dollars to take care of ppl who are sick from smoking their whole lives and also the toll that drunk driving takes on us. the only reason pot became illegal is bc the government wanted to promote cotton picked by slaves for clothes rather that the cheaper easier to produce and harvest hemp. but do you want to know whey alcohol and tobacco will never be illegal common folks all together now....lobbyists!!!!


That isn't the only reason they want to keep it illegal, it also has to do with the US governments interest in keeping it illegal. The US government plays a big role in the illegal trade of narcotics around the world, they supported and continue to support the opium trade in Afghanistan, the coca fields in South America, the cannabis plantations in Morocco and the list goes on and on.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

Traveller said:


> i smoke pot. i don't want it to be legal. if they make it legal big tobacco will screw it all up. but i think alcohol should be illegal. alcohol and tobacco are WAY more devastating to us. it cost us many many lives a year and millions if not billions of dollars to take care of ppl who are sick from smoking their whole lives and also the toll that drunk driving takes on us. the only reason pot became illegal is bc the government wanted to promote cotton picked by slaves for clothes rather that the cheaper easier to produce and harvest hemp. but do you want to know whey alcohol and tobacco will never be illegal common folks all together now....lobbyists!!!!


That isn't the only reason they want to keep it illegal, it also has to do with the US governments interest in keeping it illegal. The US government plays a big role in the illegal trade of narcotics around the world, they supported and continue to support the opium trade in Afghanistan, the coca fields in South America, the cannabis plantations in Morocco and the list goes on and on.
[/quote]

no kidding. i never said its why the want to keep it illegal today. that is why it was made illegal originally. its still illegal bc we have wasted billions trying to fight the war on drugs. but alcohol and tobacco kill may more people each year than pot would if it was legal.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Is the coke I just snorted still cool tho?


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

I'm active on a medical cannabis forum and I think it's reprehensible that medical marijuana is still illegal.I know ( on the internet) some amazingly courageous and beautiful people whos' daily suffering is only alleviated by using cannabis based tinctures.

I don't give a crap if the misuse of a strong medicine causes some societal reject to fall out of the mainstream*. They'll fall out on alcohol or something else anyway, it's not the marijuana that messed them up it's only their vehicle of choice, they'd choose another if it didn't exist.

I don't have a problem with recreational use either as long as it isn't abused, the same as I feel about alcohol.

* I have the right to say this. I fell out of the mainstream but have worked my way back to an accepted member of society.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

TheWayThingsR said:


> ^Too bad more people aren't ashamed of that.... said the guy who recently got 98 years in prison for his 16th dui....


ashamed of what? smoking weed and drinking are two totally different intoxications.. you are still in control 100% when you smoke weed unless your a noob in which case you will probably be too paranoid or stoned to drive in the first place


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Trigga said:


> ^Too bad more people aren't ashamed of that.... said the guy who recently got 98 years in prison for his 16th dui....


ashamed of what? smoking weed and drinking are two totally different intoxications.. you are still in control 100% when you smoke weed unless your a noob in which case you will probably be too paranoid or stoned to drive in the first place
[/quote]

Are you seriously arguing that there's nothing wrong with being high and driving? I'm for legalizing as much as anyone else on here, but your nuts if you think there's not addition risk to driving when your high

I'm sure the majority of people that get arrested for DUI also believe that they are in control 100%...weed may not be inhibit a person's abilities as bad as alcohol, but to say it doesn't at all is flat out wrong and a very dangerous way of thinking


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

^ +23

Trigga, show us some serious studies to back up your claim about being 100 % in control when driving on pot. Otherwise it's the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard of my life. Hell, even being tired will effect your driving so you should seriously rethink about what you just said...Let's hope nobody will get killed by your stupid actions !


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

i drive stoned all the time.its the people that smoke it occasionally that get all freaked out about the driving thing.i do EVERYTHING the same way,high or sober.its people that rarely or occasionally use/have used that dont get that its not like the first time every time.its normalcy for me.it will only affect your driving if youre a n00b,or if youre a f*cking idiot.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

^again, please back up your argument with scientific evidence. So you're saying you're immune to the effect of pot ?Then why do you smoke it ? You smoke it because you still get a kick out of it therefore, you can't say it doesn't f*ck up your reaction time.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

> A more recent study revealed that increasing instances of driving under the influence of cannabis are associated with an increased risk of motor vehicle accidents. More specifically, after adjusting for confounding variables, young adults in a New Zealand birth cohort who drove under the influence of cannabis more than 20 times across a 4 year period had a risk of collisions 1.4 times greater than did those who had never driven under the influence of cannabis.30
> 
> Finally, driver culpability studies have suggested that drivers testing positive to cannabis are significantly more likely to be responsible for fatal car crashes than are drug-free drivers.31,


Driving Canabis Study
There are plenty of studies stating that risk is increased with even low levels of THC in the blood. A quick web search shows numerous studies proving it. 
I still say legalise it, but properly educate people to be responsible.


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

thanks for link traveller ! Now where's trigga ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

No problem


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Traveller said:


> > A more recent study revealed that increasing instances of driving under the influence of cannabis are associated with an increased risk of motor vehicle accidents. More specifically, after adjusting for confounding variables, young adults in a New Zealand birth cohort who drove under the influence of cannabis more than 20 times across a 4 year period had a risk of collisions 1.4 times greater than did those who had never driven under the influence of cannabis.30
> >
> > Finally, driver culpability studies have suggested that drivers testing positive to cannabis are significantly more likely to be responsible for fatal car crashes than are drug-free drivers.31,
> 
> ...


If there are many studies, could you possibly post some examples that are from a website with a little more objectivity? That site is literally titled "National Cannabis and Information Centre"


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

matc said:


> ^again, please back up your argument with scientific evidence. So you're saying you're immune to the effect of pot ?Then why do you smoke it ? You smoke it because you still get a kick out of it therefore, you can't say it doesn't f*ck up your reaction time.


scientific evidence?LOL,nice way to know there will be no answer.if you dont know,you wouldnt understand.id do a test anytime,and yes,in a way,i am.been smoking everyday for 17 years and 14 of those ive been driving.never an accident or fuckup,never.now,when i was young and just started i drove.i was scared and paranoid,and it was infact difficult to maintain composure(maybe the first year...MAYBE).over the years,you get used to it.i never give it a second thought.you cant even tell when im high.

i aint gonna sit there and read all that.who was tested?was it daily smokers?people who wanted to participate in a survey?occasional smokers?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

10pointers said:


> > A more recent study revealed that increasing instances of driving under the influence of cannabis are associated with an increased risk of motor vehicle accidents. More specifically, after adjusting for confounding variables, young adults in a New Zealand birth cohort who drove under the influence of cannabis more than 20 times across a 4 year period had a risk of collisions 1.4 times greater than did those who had never driven under the influence of cannabis.30
> >
> > Finally, driver culpability studies have suggested that drivers testing positive to cannabis are significantly more likely to be responsible for fatal car crashes than are drug-free drivers.31,
> 
> ...


If there are many studies, could you possibly post some examples that are from a website with a little more objectivity? That site is literally titled "National Cannabis and Information Centre"
[/quote]
Aren't you able to do so yourself? You seem intelligent enough. I'll help you this time, but next time be a big boy and search yourself








One
Two
Three
Four
Five


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

hey look,i can post links too!

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/1999/03/990325110700.htm

Recent research into impairment and traffic accident reports from several countries shows that marijuana taken alone in moderate amounts does not significantly increase a driver's risk of causing an accident -- unlike alcohol, says Smiley, an adjunct professor in the department of mechanical and industrial engineering. While smoking marijuana does impair driving ability, it does not share alcohol's effect on judgment. Drivers on marijuana remain aware of their impairment, prompting them to slow down and drive more cautiously to compensate, she says.

http://www.druglibrary.org/schaffer/misc/driving/driving.htm

Marijuana's effects on actual driving performance were assessed in a series of three studies wherein dose-effect relationships were measured in actual driving situations that progressively approached reality. The first was conducted on a highway closed to other traffic. Subjects (24) were treated on separate occasions with THC 100, 200 and 300 g/kg, and placebo. They performed a 22-km road tracking test beginning 30 and 90 minutes after smoking. Their lateral position variability increased significantly after each THC dose relative to placebo in a dose-dependent manner for two hours after smoking. The second study was conducted on a highway in the presence of other traffic. Subjects (16) were treated with the same THC doses as before. They performed a 64-km road tracking test preceded and followed by 16-km car following tests. Results confirmed those of the previous study. Car following performance was only slightly impaired. The third study was conducted in high-density urban traffic. Separate groups of 16 subjects were treated with 100 g/kg THC and placebo; and, ethanol (mean BAC .034 g%) and placebo. Alcohol impaired performance relative to placebo but subjects did not perceive it. THC did not impair driving performance yet the subjects thought it had. These studies show that THC in single inhaled doses up to 300 g/kg has significant, yet not dramatic, dose-related impairing effects on driving performance.

http://members.iowatelecom.net/sharkhaus/driving.html

More cautious drivers ? Although marijuana definitely impairs driving in laboratory test conditions, the amount of impairment produced in real-life city traffic conditions was minimal or non-existent! The amount of impairment measured in the lab never exceeded the impairment produced by .08% Blood Alcohol Level (or BAL), the minimum measurment of alcohol produced impairment necessary to produce a DWI or DUI arrest in most areas. The main danger could be the possibility of mixing alcohol and marijuana. It is possible that marijuana makes the effect of alcohol a little worse. How worse, the study did not quantify.

i could keep going and going with the links and info.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

First of all, those aren't objective websites. Only 1 of them, the conservative newspaper, is a "free" media opinion. The others are government websites justifying laws, and the last one is all over the place.

Secondly, why would I have to research your claim? If you want to claim something, do you expect OTHERS to research the validity of your evidence?

Thirdly, googling articles and posting them based on a breif skimming or even just the title is poor debate etiquette. Hopefully this doesnt come off too cocky because it's just meant to help keep the conversation moving.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

^ 10P....i....agr....eeee....with......................you... THERE I SAID IT!!!!


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

^whatever dude...smoking and driving is just stupid nonsense anyway...Here's my 2 cents : do whatever you want with your life as long as it does not effect other's life. Driving intoxicated (drugs or alcohol) will have consequences on others sooner or later


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

^wow!that was scientific!!maybe when im 80 and baked while driving and crash you can throw it in my face that i was stoned







and you call for scientific proof,then you say "whatever dude"LMFAO!
gonna happen someday?still waitin


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

by the way, saying "I've been driving high as a f*ck for 14 years without having any accidents" is obviously not a good argument to back up your opinion...


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

its not?i drive just fine stoned.i dont even think about being stoned when im stoned...its normalcy.how is saying my driving record is sweet even tho i smoke and drive everyday not a good argument?i dont need you to tell me how im feeling or percieving things.
youre calling out my argument after i gave you "scientific proof"that YOU ASKED FOR.yet your comeback is "whatever dude,ittl get you someday"<this is totally off the charts full of science and proof.FAIL


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

^yeah you posted some scientific arguments just like traveller did about the negative impacts on driving while being stoned. So it's a tie...

And yeah your argument is still bullshit. It's like saying "I've fucked hundreds of girls without a condowm and I'm still HIV negative. I must be doing something good!"

What a good mentality, keep on the good work !


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

9/10 studies are in favor of me....maybe even more.i only found a couple that down it and they are all from anti drug and alchohol opinion pages.

id rather drive stoned than f*ck hundreds of girls without a condom.driving stoned is 1000X safer.

LOL ITS A TIE????are you 10??????


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

This is another reason why they won't legalize it. People wanting to drive whilst high.
10 pointers I'm sorry that I haven't approached this debate with "proper etiquette" as after all, this is a fish forum. I get the feeling that your looking for an arguement rather then a debate, and if I'm incorrect in this assumption then excuse me.

Most tests conducted are on marijuana users so the effects are slightly diminished. Also because they know they are being tested they will of course pay more attention to what they are doing. If marijuana was legalised that would mean whoever is legal to purchase it will, this including first time users. Now irresponsible first time users may jump behind the wheel of a car and crash due to their carelessness.
If the law stated that driving under the influence of marijuana was not a crime, how would you punish the irresponsible actions of this given individual if they killed somebody?
There can't be separate laws for occasional, first time and regular smokers, unless you want a type of record system showing the frequency that you purchase marijuana. And even then people can claim someone else purchases it for them.
The studies show that the ability to drive is impaired, that is a fact, though those tested tried to compensate for it. What about the irresponsible people then? Those who wont try to compensate for it either because of their own irresponsibility or because the law permits them to.
Don't try to debate driving under the influence, it's pointless (no pun intended).


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

its still illegal to drive high.did you forget you can get a DUI,OWI,or whatever if youre stoned?why would that change it pot was legal?liqour is legal but you cant drive on it.your post is out of gas.i dont get in trouble because you cant tell im high BECAUSE I DONT DRIVE IRREGULARLY EVER ON POT.been pulled over for taillights and such...no cop has ever questioned my sobriety and to be honest,i never even gave it a thought that he would.
you think if pot was legal,first time users are going to jump in their car and drive just cuz its legal to smoke in the comfort of your own home?id say its a personal descision...just like drinking and driving,shooting someone in the face,rape,ect....."oh yay!its legal now so lets hit the road!"


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

How would it change if it was legal? Your stating that driving high is fine. This started because people where saying punish those who drove high, and you jumped in saying that you drive high all the time and you've never had an accident. Your trying to justify that driving high isn't dangerous, and that even though the law says its wrong you do it anyway. So if you got caught driving high, would this be your argument then?


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

how would what change if it was legal?

ive been doing it forever.it dosent change a damn thing about my driving.

i will say this...n00bs shouldnt do it until they are comfortable with the stuff in the first place.

pretty sure in one of the studies it says a .08 BAC is waaay worse than being stoned while driving.i bet nobodys ever done that.
again,you guys wouldnt know unless you were in my(and others)shoes who do it regularly,and for years like i have.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

pot isn't worth all the hullabaloo making it legal unless its for medical use , why make it legal i have a harder time getting alcohol witch is quite legal than pot and theres a bigger punishment for public intoxication than a lil pot on you. I know its different in the states tho you can get a jail sentence for a joint







. As for the driving i had friends take there driving tests high and some who blazed with there instructors before the tests.







Your average pot smoker wouldn't drive high neither would your average drinker its the heavy users in both categories who tend to drive under the influence. Until you cant have any drinks and drive you should be able to toke up a lil and drive, its proven alcohol impairs your motor skills was worse than pot forget scientists and studies anyone who has even gotten drunk or seen someone drunk would agree to that vs looking at someone high. You can hide being high, never got caught throughout high school and we would get busted at the spot many times but we didnt look high so we could say we were just with our friends socializing







that is until a few people got cars then we blazed in them and all the cars at lunch would have the windows down a touch with a cloud coming out every one in a while from a bong rip, man i miss high school







(unless you just started or are a typical stoner) its almost impossible be called out on being high, many people blaze day to day and you would have no idea. But i am on the side of no smoking and driving only if there was a 0 tolerance to drinking and driving but its not you can blow a 0.08 or somthing like that witch would take me 4 beers in a hour, i wouldnt trust myself to drive after chugging 4 beers in an hour i wouldn't be drunk but I'm definitely not sober


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

and just look at all the accidents and deaths from driving while stoned.its an astounding number.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Little known study conducted by the California Highway Patrol, "Marijuana and Alcohol: A Driver Performance Study - A Final Report" published in 1986 by the California Department of Justice. The CHP tested the correlation between marijuana smoking and a person's ability to competently operate their vehicle. To the CHP's surprise and despair, they discovered that some people actually drive better after smoking marijuana. They could not show any significant correlation between marijuana use and bad driving no matter how they manipulated the statisical data.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

F that. I have been driving drunk ever since I got my license. It doesn't affect my driving at all! YOU GUYS CAN"T DRIVE WHILE DRUNK?!?!?!?!?! Bahahahahahahahaha n00bs!!!!


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

^me too,just didnt wanna bring it up lol.

i see everyone whos arguing in here reading over the last hour or 2,and nobody has anything else to post.
guess that tie is a win for me now LMAO.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

There's just no logic behind your arguement. Plus I think everyone is just too stoned now to even bother.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Traveller said:


> There's just no logic behind your arguement. Plus I think everyone is just too stoned now to even bother.


no logic?where was there no logic?
hey,again,if you don get stoned alot,dont drive....i totally agree.OGs are a special case.again and again,...you aint in my shoes,you dont know what its like to be me,or how i operate or how i feel.judge me on your own uneducated judgements.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

I'll go ahead and put forward a petition to change the law for you then, everyone except you will be prosecuted for driving high. Sound good?


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

fine with me
ill never get caught cuz im not a n00b or a f*cking idiot like i previously stated.

oh,wait,where was your argument again?is this what its down to?
you guys dont even smoke.even if you do,its behind closed doors and occasional.you wouldnt understand being a true smoker.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

OK I get it, your not a n00b, your a pure 1337 smoking beast. Blowing "o" rings in your sleep and taking huge bong hits without coughing. The ganja runs through your veins like the river Nile, you eat breath and sleep the weed. If only all pot smokers were as well versed and skilled as yourself it would be legal.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

well,me and trig from what i know lol.
seriously guys,not tryin to argue,but yall seroiusly dont have a clue.







...in the nicest way.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Traveller said:


> OK I get it, your not a n00b, your a pure 1337 smoking beast. Blowing "o" rings in your sleep and taking huge bong hits without coughing. The ganja runs through your veins like the river Nile, you eat breath and sleep the weed. If only all pot smokers were as well versed and skilled as yourself it would be legal.


Hahaha you are quickly becoming my favorite member. No offense DT.

No but really muskie, the problem with your thinking is that while you may be right that you can drive while impaired, not everyone can. The way laws work is that they have to apply to everyone. While some people may be able to have a BAC over what the legal limit is and still drive not all can. So it has to be so low as to apply to everyone........ even n00bs. Goddamn n00bs messing it up for the 1337s Pwng sh*t!

I think all drugs should be legal not just pot or booze. But there's a time and place for it and behind the wheel is NOT the place.

n00b n00b n00b see how lame that sounds.


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Muskie when you come back to RF we are going to have to hang out...LOL


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Uncle Jesse said:


> Hahaha you are quickly becoming my favorite member. No offense DT.
> 
> No but really muskie, the problem with your thinking is that while you may be right that you can drive while impaired, not everyone can. The way laws work is that they have to apply to everyone. *While some people may be able to have a BAC over what the legal limit is and still drive not all can.* So it has to be so low as to apply to everyone........ even n00bs. Goddamn n00bs messing it up for the 1337s Pwng sh*t!
> 
> ...


Exactly. I don't drive after drinking, but I do know that I am perfectly fine at .08 and so are many other people. However, a lot of people aren't and thats why it's a blanket law. Muskie must not realize this. He may be the king of cannabis and flawlessly finish the Daytona 500, but thats not the case for everybody.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

TWTR,i have been saying that.im just saying i can,and n00bs shouldnt.the only reason we say n00bs,is because when you first start smoking its like a crazy new trip place.after awhile,its like taking an asprin.
dont do it if youre not ready or want to.
its normalcy for me.and i dont even feel stoned,like when the last time i got pulled over.i smoked just a few minutes before,but i never even gave it a glimmer of thought about being high,cuz i dont feel high...i feel normal.
if we wait,well hear more of this.
shaneb lol.he comes from my hometown too.he probly knows 1000 people that do it every single f*cking day and NEVER have ANY driving problems.now booze...youre gonna get caught....if youre a dumbass lol.but seriously.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Its hard arguing with muskie, but hes for weed so







Driving while high is easy


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

^like i said,i havent even thought about it in years(being high while driving).im totally fine when stoned driving or not.its seriously like if one took a valium(whitch im also perscribed







)

haha ICEE







you act like weve argued before


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

> shaneb lol.he comes from my hometown too.he probly knows 1000 people that do it every single f*cking day and NEVER have ANY driving problems


Not only do I agree with this statement I am one of the 1000. The point is i would rather ride around with a guy who is high from smoking weed then a guy who has even had one drink. Hell i have rode with people who are sober and they scare the f*ck outta me..


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

i think they should just cook it in brownies and pass it out  not smoke damage done


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

I smoked recreationally for over 30 years and drove stoned all the time on very good to great commercially available weed. With the medical, there's no argument, you are IMPAIRED when you smoke it. I don't care what you *think* your tolerances are, the medical dank will drop your dick in the dirt. Hard. I have friends working with 22% THC and 2% CBD plants that are insane. Left to mature to pure amber trichomes, this weed can cause unconsciousness easily.


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

grind grind


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

everyone i know who wants to smoke pot...already smokes pot. and people like myself, who have no desire to smoke pot, dont. it's so easy to get that if somebody wants it, they'll get it. alcohol is much harder to get, and coincidentally, it's regulated and taxed. how can you ban something that grows naturally? it's a plant! this country was founded in the name of liberty, banning plants was not on the agenda at the continental congress. sorry.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

matc said:


> ^ +23
> 
> Trigga, show us some serious studies to back up your claim about being 100 % in control when driving on pot. Otherwise it's the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard of my life. Hell, even being tired will effect your driving so you should seriously rethink about what you just said...Let's hope nobody will get killed by your stupid actions !


f*ck a study im speaking from personal experience, and the fact that just about everyone i know can smoke and drive.. i passed my g2 test baked and plan to do the same for my G

you wont believe anything unless something comes from some guy in a suit who probably never smoked a j in their life


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Trigga said:


> ^ +23
> 
> Trigga, show us some serious studies to back up your claim about being 100 % in control when driving on pot. Otherwise it's the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard of my life. Hell, even being tired will effect your driving so you should seriously rethink about what you just said...Let's hope nobody will get killed by your stupid actions !


f*ck a study im speaking from personal experience, and the fact that just about everyone i know can smoke and drive.. i passed my g2 test baked and plan to do the same for my G

you wont believe anything unless something comes from some guy in a suit who probably never smoked a j in their life
[/quote]

Yes but your experiences do not accurately represent everyone. I could drink a six pack and still drive, but I am still impaired and over the legal limit. I was forced to ride my R6 high once (the only time in my life I ever drove high) It was a lot worse then being buzzed and I could tell I wasn't riding well. Again that's me and my experience.

You whole argument is that people who don't smoke weed enough shouldn't drive, but everyone else is fine. That has not and will not work. It's gonna affect everyone differently. You even said yourself "just about everyone i know can smoke and drive" well what about the ones you know who can't?


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

He doesn't hang out with those that can't handle it. To pwn the weed the 1337 must only mix and socialise with other 1337s, any lightweight n00bs aren't welcome to these gatherings and social events.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

don't make it personal


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Muskie, your logic never seems to amaze me...just because you can drive high means it's right and everyone should be allowed to do it. That makes perfect sense especially for controlling public policy.

Just so you know there's a guy in NY killing hookers and he's getting away from it, maybe we should make that legal?


----------



## marilynmonroe (Jan 8, 2009)

I used to smoke pot for 20 years everyday , but due to my work and testing I had to quit, I really dont miss it. I rarely got drunk in them days, and I would rather get high than drunk. If the Gov. made it legal I would not smoke it at work no way.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

First time or "inexperienced" smokers should not drive a car... just like drinking, it changes your mindset and you dont know how you will react. Just because I can eat food, talk on the phone, and hold a beer between my legs, juggle basketballs and not loose focus... doesnt mean I want other people doing it, or that everybody is capable. Smoking your first time, and smoking for years are also different stories.

One of my favorite things is riding my dirtbike and stopping for a few "safety meetings"... I know how it effects me, and just because it makes me more comfortable and i enjoy it, it could also make another person spaz out and hit a tree at 60mph. Everybody is different.

Bottom line, some people shouldnt smoke, and some people can control it or learn to control it. Highschool girls with cell phones, or people leaving the bar make me more nervous any day because they outnumber "dangerous" stoners 20 to 1. I know some sober people i wont ride in a car with... just because they are dumb


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

TheSpaz13 said:


> First time or "inexperienced" smokers should not drive a car... just like drinking, it changes your mindset and you dont know how you will react. Just because I can eat food, talk on the phone, and hold a beer between my legs, juggle basketballs and not loose focus... doesnt mean I want other people doing it, or that everybody is capable. Smoking your first time, and smoking for years are also different stories.
> 
> One of my favorite things is riding my dirtbike and stopping for a few "safety meetings"... I know how it effects me, and just because it makes me more comfortable and i enjoy it, it could also make another person spaz out and hit a tree at 60mph. Everybody is different.
> 
> Bottom line, some people shouldnt smoke, and some people can control it or learn to control it. Highschool girls with cell phones, or people leaving the bar make me more nervous any day because they outnumber "dangerous" stoners 20 to 1. I know some sober people i wont ride in a car with... just because they are dumb


VERY,VERY well put skunk.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

It's a simple extrapolation of your basic theory that "I can do it so it's fine."

The only thing that fails is your ability to use logic in any argument. The fact that you couldn't make that basic connection is proof of that.

What may be good for one person is not good for 100 million and since we are discussing the legality of stoned driving for the masses we can't look at your experience of smoking weed everyday.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

keep pokin lol.you might make yourself feel smarter.yeah,i never use logic in any argument.
again,i never said anything youre saying i did.all i ever said is people who cant drive stoned are n00bs or idiots.i never once argued anything other than that.i never gave a "pro high driving"campaign.

AEgirs post was spot on and it pretty much sums up what i believe and where i stand.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

muskielover1 said:


> keep pokin lol.you might make yourself feel smarter.yeah,i never use logic in any argument.
> again,i never said anything youre saying i did.all i ever said is people who cant drive stoned are n00bs or idiots.i never once argued anything other than that.i never gave a "pro high driving"campaign.
> 
> AEgirs post was spot on and it pretty much sums up what i believe and where i stand.


How do we turn the noobs into 1337s? I want everyone to be able to deal out uber pwnge to the ganja.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

^lol id love to play but i have no idea what 1337 means.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

n00b http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leet


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

A 1337 is an ancient race of humanoids who from the begining of time have been pwning n00bs in various activities. The earliest 1337 documented created the wheel as a means to travel from n00b to n00b at a faster rate so he could deal the pwn sauce.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

thanks guys

hey,i know its not pot,but last summer i won a 9 seat poker game on mushrooms.i blazed nuts the whole time....lasted 5-6 hours.i was flabbergasted by it,but i was playing kill.i concentrated like no other,except when the cards were strobe-lighting across the table when being dealt lol.sorry aboot the off topic.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

you guys are turning this into a different subject. OUI is OUI, under the influence of any substance that alters your minds state can and will result in an OUI if caught and convicted. this is not about driving while stoned, this is about legalizing weed. plenty of things are already legal, which can be abused. driving under the influence is abuse of your freedom, we have laws to deter, and to compel justice for such reasons. marijuana CAN be abused, just like anything else, but that doesn't mean it should be banned. this is america, we're supposedly "free", we have "liberty", or do we? can we honestly say we are free if we can't even grow a plant in our own yard? the natives have been doing this for eons, other countries in the world have as well. why shouldn't we lift the ban on weed? there's no compelling argument that doesn't center around a completely different topic. "because it can be abused" is not a good argument. weed should be legal for no other reason than it's an organically growing PLANT. it's naturally occurring, in it's natural state, it's unenhanced, it's un"refined", it's a holistic remedy with many other uses, there's absolutely no reason to ban people from growing their own weed for their own personal consumption.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes to weed, No to DUI. 
Simple









Except 1337s can DUI cause their pro


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Travel that joke is getting old man...


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

It's Traveller not Travel.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Uncle Jesse said:


> you guys are turning this into a different subject. OUI is OUI, under the influence of any substance that alters your minds state can and will result in an OUI if caught and convicted. this is not about driving while stoned, this is about legalizing weed. plenty of things are already legal, which can be abused. driving under the influence is abuse of your freedom, we have laws to deter, and to compel justice for such reasons. marijuana CAN be abused, just like anything else, but that doesn't mean it should be banned. this is america, we're supposedly "free", we have "liberty", or do we? can we honestly say we are free if we can't even grow a plant in our own yard? the natives have been doing this for eons, other countries in the world have as well. why shouldn't we lift the ban on weed? there's no compelling argument that doesn't center around a completely different topic. "because it can be abused" is not a good argument. weed should be legal for no other reason than it's an organically growing PLANT. it's naturally occurring, in it's natural state, it's unenhanced, it's un"refined", it's a holistic remedy with many other uses, there's absolutely no reason to ban people from growing their own weed for their own personal consumption.


Agree 100% if the government is going to tax the sh*t out of it im going to vote to keep it illegal, rather that than have a bunch of suits f*ck up my weed and regulate every aspect of it.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Dolphinswin said:


> I have smoked marijuana twice in my life, its a fun time but by no means is it safe. I say safe in contrary to public safety. Marijuana messes with your mind and I would not suport legalization of it. If you think about it its just plain dumb to think citizens can handle the legalization of it. People will be lighting up as they drive, smoking while intoxicated, and the upcoming kids of the world will be even more prone to cancers and diseases. There are enough deaths a year from people drinking and driving so theres no reason for marijuana to be legalized. Some people say it helps them concentrate GTFO! People can't even focus unless they have been a regular user. Keep it strictly for medicinal purposes only.


you're an idiot.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Why else would it be legal unless the government would tax and profit huge and I'm all for that we need something to help boost the economy i read it would add billions to California's revenue, who cares what the government puts in it or if they turn it into addictive crap i would grow my own its really not hard to do well if you have a green thumb, even indoor. Same thing goes with tobacco people can grow their own they just cant sell it, so let the government profit off the idiots who cant grow a plant.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

bob351 said:


> Why else would it be legal unless the government would tax and profit huge and I'm all for that we need something to help boost the economy i read it would add billions to California's revenue, who cares what the government puts in it or if they turn it into addictive crap i would grow my own its really not hard to do well if you have a green thumb, even indoor. Same thing goes with tobacco people can grow their own they just cant sell it, so let the government profit off the idiots who cant grow a plant.


not everyone has the inclination to invest the time and money into growing marijuana. and some people just may not have the space or are limited by other factors like electricity bills or maintenance costs. that doesn't make those people idiots.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Daniel Tosh said it pretty well, "I wish pot would just be legalized. Most people don't see me taking this stance, but I do. You know why? So potheads won't have anything to talk about. Seriously, shut up. I don't smoke pot. You know why? Because I'm not in the seventh grade and I have things to do."


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Daniel Tosh said it pretty well, "I wish pot would just be legalized. Most people don't see me taking this stance, but I do. You know why? So potheads won't have anything to talk about. Seriously, shut up. I don't smoke pot. You know why? Because I'm not in the seventh grade and I have things to do."


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

bob351 said:


> Why else would it be legal unless the government would tax and profit huge and I'm all for that we need something to help boost the economy i read it would add billions to California's revenue, who cares what the government puts in it or if they turn it into addictive crap i would grow my own its really not hard to do well if you have a green thumb, even indoor. Same thing goes with tobacco people can grow their own they just cant sell it, so let the government profit off the idiots who cant grow a plant.


true my backyard would be a forest

tobacco might be easy to grow but curing it (properly anyway) is not something the average joe living in a subdivision can do .. you need a huge barn to hang it and fire cure it


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Daniel Tosh said it pretty well, "I wish pot would just be legalized. Most people don't see me taking this stance, but I do. You know why? So potheads won't have anything to talk about. Seriously, shut up. I don't smoke pot. You know why? Because I'm not in the seventh grade and I have things to do."


Daniel Tosh has things to do?

Seriously though its true. 90 percent of my friend circle are smokers, and when we get together I will have to sit through the SAME rants about legalization, all the benefits, etc, etc, etc. Quite tiring sometimes. I dont care if you smoke pot, but just shutup sometimes.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

really? this is the only place I ever hear smokers talking about.. honestly i have more important things to worry about when im smoking than catching a 45 dollar ticket

like the road for instance


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

All of us squares agree, you may be able to drive while high. What we are saying is that you shouldn't because it's not safe. You want to leave it up to the individual to decide for themselves if they should drive. The thing is is that I think and feel the same way when I have had a few drinks. But I know it is illegal and irresponsible to drive so I don't. It is not about how much it affects you, but rather the fast that it does. If it didn't and you feel the same after smoking then why smoke?

I think weed should be legal. Not because the Gov. will tax it and make all kinds of money, but because 1. Like R1 has said it's a f*cking plant how can you ban it? 2. I don't think anybody should have the right to tell someone else what they can or can not put into there body. 3. To put drug dealers out of business. 3. Stop spending massive amounts of money fighting in imaginary "war" This could go on all day.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

In any state that has decriminalized possession of cannabis, if you get caught with cannabis on you, during a traffic stop the odds are very good that you'll be charged with OUI.

I'm in favor of legalization, that's no secret and the OUI is a tricky subject. Since the residual oils from canna stay in the fat in your system rather than the blood stream like alcohol, if you smoke on a regular basis you could legally be considered to be OUI all the time. I agree that regular smokers can *deal* with the effects in a more rational manner but even long term heavy smokers obviously get some affect shortly after smoking, otherwise why would you smoke it, so it's the "levels" of competence while impaired that's the issue. Maybe there needs to be graduated tests like the Breath-a-Lizer for alkaloid levels.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

how do you know its not safe UJ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

The OP needs to jump in here and give his thoughts.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Traveller said:


> The OP needs to jump in here and give his thoughts.


We might be better off without. Not trying to be disrespectful, but he admittedly has little experience with cannabis and makes arguing on the topic difficult for him...pretty much watch Reefer Madness, you'll get his take


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Lol


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Wow, is it just me or is p-fury full of stoners? no offense, it just surprised me.

I didnt read through all 10 pages of this, but has anyone mentioned the processed variants of marijuana? I think the main reason why its illegal is because of these processed variants such as hash, and hash oil. I know we are talking about the unprocessed form but if the gov't legalized marijuana how would they regulate the more potent forms? Just a thought.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm not sure that would really matter. It's essentially the same thing, it's like Everclear with alcohol. It's the same thing just twice as string as most other alcohols out there


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Everytime I read this high I chuckle


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

yeah i think fish or reef keeping is more popular to reef heads verus non-smokers


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

My thoughts are don't legalize it, Period. Read my first post and that tells my opinion. Anyways, thread obviously thrived when I was banned and no longer feel it appropriate for me to post. Thansk


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Dolphinswin said:


> My thoughts are don't legalize it, Period. Read my first post and that tells my opinion. Anyways, thread obviously thrived when I was banned and no longer feel it appropriate for me to post. Thansk


Do you think theirs a link between teen pregnancy and marijuana?


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

^LOL


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

Traveller said:


> My thoughts are don't legalize it, Period. Read my first post and that tells my opinion. Anyways, thread obviously thrived when I was banned and no longer feel it appropriate for me to post. Thansk


Do you think theirs a link between teen pregnancy and marijuana?
[/quote]
Quit.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

I just want to hear your thoughts on the matter.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

read my first comment... as I started the thread...


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

But what about teen pregnancy?


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

I never claimed anything about that... I dont have an opinion on the subject.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

But isn't it linked to the marijuana?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

swampassj said:


> yeah i think fish or reef keeping is more popular to reef heads verus non-smokers


Yeah, nothing like hangin out with the P's baked! It's like you connect with them at a spiritual level and sh*t. It just brings you back to nature for that moment. It's like... have you ever looked at your piranhas? have you ever looked at your piranhas ON WEED?


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

outlaw alcohol and tobacco. they are way more dangerous than pot. till then leave weed alone.


----------



## Dolphinswin (Jun 26, 2010)

philbert said:


> outlaw alcohol and tobacco. they are way more dangerous than pot. till then leave weed alone.


Disagree. There is a reason pots illegal. Id much rather have someone smoking a cig and driving than blazing up and driving.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

Dolphinswin said:


> outlaw alcohol and tobacco. they are way more dangerous than pot. till then leave weed alone.


Disagree. There is a reason pots illegal. Id much rather have someone smoking a cig and driving than blazing up and driving.
[/quote]

no freakin duh! i said leave weed alone as in illegal. alcohol and tobacco cause millions of deaths a year. they should be illegal, but they are not illegal due to it being big business.

if the government was smart the would realize that prohibition of anything doesnt stop its proliferation. just look at alcohol. look what happened with tobacco they figured out the way to keep people off it is to develop a social stigma around it. like they did with smoking. and now with being fat.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

very true^

Bout what about alchol


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2011)

Dolphinswin said:


> outlaw alcohol and tobacco. they are way more dangerous than pot. till then leave weed alone.


Disagree. There is a reason pots illegal. Id much rather have someone smoking a cig and driving than blazing up and driving.
[/quote]
I agree with you Dophinswin, but what about the effect of marijuana has on teen pregnancy? Do you think there's a correlation between the two?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Here Dolphin, they make it really simple for you to understand
















After this is should be easy to see that your whole viewpoint is fucked up. Their is a major malfunction in the war on drugs in a free society. Yeah I read your smoking weed and driving post and that is not a drug issue that is a morality issue. I know I shouldn't put a blindfold on and drive as well but their is no law against it.....well f*ck why isn't that done all over? Well I will tell you cause most people are not f*cking idiots. It is the viewpoint such as yours that continue the ineffective "war" that your government is waging, spending simply BILLIONS of dollars, and allowing yourself to be lies to so you can take the moral high ground. Hopefully you actually watch this and learn as I have more experience with drugs than I figure you will ever have and this is all 100% right.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Hey, pfury! Go and have all your parties with all your new friends! I can see it now. You and all the knee-jerk, bleeding-heart liberals, sipping tea and playing patty-cake. And those useless hippie pot-heads, those commie-pinko leftists. The bunny huggers, the pillow biters... The BUTT-PIRATES! And those beastly man-haters, tell those chicks to shave their pits then call me! And those goddamn whiny crybaby minorities, you can keep them all!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

b_ack51 said:


> God all these f'n hippies on this site. You should all be ashamed of yourselves!


Actually I don't really smoke weed anymore, once in a blue moon but I am willing to bet you get drunk more than I get high. I have had my runs with harder drugs sure...but again I use some common sense and still have a sense of responsibility and never have I slacked on my job as a parent, a employer, a friend.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Here Dolphin, they make it really simple for you to understand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RnR you should take that video and post it in the documentary thread


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

RedneckR0nin said:


> God all these f'n hippies on this site. You should all be ashamed of yourselves!


Actually I don't really smoke weed anymore, once in a blue moon but I am willing to bet you get drunk more than I get high. I have had my runs with harder drugs sure...but again I use some common sense and still have a sense of responsibility and never have I slacked on my job as a parent, a employer, a friend.
[/quote]

Alcohol is legal and weed isn't you criminal. YOU SHOULD BE ASHAMED!

You have slacked on your responsibility as a mod here. Just last week I had to drive to Canada to bail you out of jail when you tried to do some favors for that dealer friend of yours.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

b_ack51 said:


> God all these f'n hippies on this site. You should all be ashamed of yourselves!


Actually I don't really smoke weed anymore, once in a blue moon but I am willing to bet you get drunk more than I get high. I have had my runs with harder drugs sure...but again I use some common sense and still have a sense of responsibility and never have I slacked on my job as a parent, a employer, a friend.
[/quote]

Alcohol is legal and weed isn't you criminal. YOU SHOULD BE ASHAMED!
[/quote]

Yer right I am and your imposing your fear on my free will has worked so effectively(just like the U.S war on drugs) that I am going to turn my self in for drug use and rehab. God bless you sir and the tactic you must have learnt from tricky dick Nixon!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

b_ack51 said:


> God all these f'n hippies on this site. You should all be ashamed of yourselves!


Actually I don't really smoke weed anymore, once in a blue moon but I am willing to bet you get drunk more than I get high. I have had my runs with harder drugs sure...but again I use some common sense and still have a sense of responsibility and never have I slacked on my job as a parent, a employer, a friend.
[/quote]

Alcohol is legal and weed isn't you criminal. YOU SHOULD BE ASHAMED!

You have slacked on your responsibility as a mod here. Just last week I had to drive to Canada to bail you out of jail when you tried to do some favors for that dealer friend of yours.
[/quote]

Never mind people nothing to see here except something that mr.underage lover here should have kept his big mouth shut about! Just like that "18" year old girl guide I found him with the other day!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I personally couldn't give a flyin' f*ck if they legalize it or not...
I've got a great supplier and don't give two shits about what's legal/illegal anyways.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> I personally couldn't give a flyin' f*ck if they legalize it or not...
> I've got a great supplier and don't give two shits about what's legal/illegal anyways.


You think you would since the Federal government is all up in arms on how to pay your military and civil servants. Maybe if you had a spare 20-40 billion dollars kicking it wouldn't be a issue.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

So you mean that the government could use the dollars generated from weed sales to pay our military?
Good point...

I dunno, I guess in my old age I'm just finding it hard to give too much of a sh*t about much.
I've cared about sh*t all my life... now I kinda just wanna work a few more years and then retire in a quiet little place in Central America, concerning myself only with my home and family.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> So you mean that the government could use the dollars generated from weed sales to pay our military?
> Good point...
> 
> I dunno, I guess in my old age I'm just finding it hard to give too much of a sh*t about much.
> I've cared about sh*t all my life... now I kinda just wanna work a few more years and then retire in a quiet little place in Central America, concerning myself only with my home and family.


I hear you, but when it comes to the youth like Dolphin believing in the same fucked up thought process determined by others it saddens me. Not only sales my brother but all those people locked up over possession charges and you know they would be working and paying taxes..etc,etc. Hard to make a better world when the same lies are being swallowed time after time.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

RedneckR0nin said:


> God all these f'n hippies on this site. You should all be ashamed of yourselves!


Actually I don't really smoke weed anymore, once in a blue moon but I am willing to bet you get drunk more than I get high. I have had my runs with harder drugs sure...but again I use some common sense and still have a sense of responsibility and never have I slacked on my job as a parent, a employer, a friend.
[/quote]

Alcohol is legal and weed isn't you criminal. YOU SHOULD BE ASHAMED!

You have slacked on your responsibility as a mod here. Just last week I had to drive to Canada to bail you out of jail when you tried to do some favors for that dealer friend of yours.
[/quote]

Never mind people nothing to see here except something that mr.underage lover here should have kept his big mouth shut about! Just like that "18" year old girl guide I found him with the other day!!
[/quote]

We all know that weed is a gateway drug. It leads to you doing heroine, riding in a motorcycle gang and posting pictures of your naked self in a candy thong on a fish site.

That guide had an 18 year old ID and thats all I need you son of a donkey!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

RedneckR0nin said:


> So you mean that the government could use the dollars generated from weed sales to pay our military?
> Good point...
> 
> I dunno, I guess in my old age I'm just finding it hard to give too much of a sh*t about much.
> I've cared about sh*t all my life... now I kinda just wanna work a few more years and then retire in a quiet little place in Central America, concerning myself only with my home and family.


I hear you, but when it comes to the youth like Dolphin believing in the same fucked up thought process determined by others it saddens me. Not only sales my brother but all those people locked up over possession charges and you know they would be working and paying taxes..etc,etc. Hard to make a better world when the same lies are being swallowed time after time.
[/quote]
Very well put


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

b_ack51 said:


> God all these f'n hippies on this site. You should all be ashamed of yourselves!


Actually I don't really smoke weed anymore, once in a blue moon but I am willing to bet you get drunk more than I get high. I have had my runs with harder drugs sure...but again I use some common sense and still have a sense of responsibility and never have I slacked on my job as a parent, a employer, a friend.
[/quote]

Alcohol is legal and weed isn't you criminal. YOU SHOULD BE ASHAMED!

You have slacked on your responsibility as a mod here. Just last week I had to drive to Canada to bail you out of jail when you tried to do some favors for that dealer friend of yours.
[/quote]

Never mind people nothing to see here except something that mr.underage lover here should have kept his big mouth shut about! Just like that "18" year old girl guide I found him with the other day!!
[/quote]

We all know that weed is a gateway drug. It leads to you doing heroine, riding in a motorcycle gang and posting pictures of your naked self in a candy thong on a fish site.
[/quote]

I have done many heroines but least they were of age and had bush instead of sapling shrubs!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

b_ack51 said:


> God all these f'n hippies on this site. You should all be ashamed of yourselves!


Actually I don't really smoke weed anymore, once in a blue moon but I am willing to bet you get drunk more than I get high. I have had my runs with harder drugs sure...but again I use some common sense and still have a sense of responsibility and never have I slacked on my job as a parent, a employer, a friend.
[/quote]

Alcohol is legal and weed isn't you criminal. YOU SHOULD BE ASHAMED!

You have slacked on your responsibility as a mod here. Just last week I had to drive to Canada to bail you out of jail when you tried to do some favors for that dealer friend of yours.
[/quote]

Never mind people nothing to see here except something that mr.underage lover here should have kept his big mouth shut about! Just like that "18" year old girl guide I found him with the other day!!
[/quote]

We all know that weed is a gateway drug. It leads to you doing heroine, riding in a motorcycle gang and posting pictures of your naked self in a candy thong on a fish site.
[/quote]







It also leads to teen pregnancy and abortions.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Traveller said:


> We all know that weed is a gateway drug. It leads to you doing heroine, riding in a motorcycle gang and posting pictures of your naked self in a candy thong on a fish site.










It also leads to teen pregnancy and abortions.
[/quote]

And when you druggies are all high and going to the local drive through, you run over children on bicycles! INSANITY YOU BAD PEOPLE!


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

> There is a reason pots illegal.


In 1935 they came out with a machine called a decordicator. This macine made producing products from hemp easy enough to actually do it. This was going to revolutionalize the production of hemp related products. Popular science called Hemp the new billion dollar product right on the cover. So William Randolph Hurst, who owned a paper mill, started printing news papers calling the plant everyone knew as hemp marijuana, a type of Mexican wild tobacco that is not a cannabis that no one had heard of, and completely bashing the drug saying "blacks and mexicans are smoking marijuana and raping white women". Congress made marijuana illegal not even realizing they were making Hemp illegal. Hemp, if not made illegal, would have brought America out of the great depression.

But it was made illegal. Oil and Logging companies joined together and put out a lot of propaganda on "Marijuana" claiming it was a "new type of cigarette from Mexico" that made people crazy, psychotic, insane, violent, lazy and sexually immoral. They claimed, "It will make a black man look at a white woman twice" and "It will make white women sleep with black men." Specifically Dupont who had just, in 1937, patented a new technique in refining coal and oil to make plastics, and William Randolph Hurst who produce almost all paper products in america. Both companies stood to loose billions of dollars. Andrew Mellon became Hoover's Secretary of the Treasury. He was Dupont's primary investor. His future Nephew in law was Harry J. Anslinger. Andrew Mellon appointed him to oversea the newly created Federal beuro of Narcatics. 
On April 14th, 1937 the Prohibitive Marijuana Tax Law or the Bill that outlawed hemp was directly brought to the Houseways and Means committee. This committee is the only one that can bring it to the house floor without it being debated by other committees. The chairman was Robert Doten was a Dupont supporter and he insured that the bill would pass Congress.

Dr. James Woodward, A physician and attorney testified too late on the behalf of the American Medical Association. He told the committee that the reason that the A.M.A. had not denounced the marijuana tax law sooner was because the association had just descovered that marijuana was hemp. Few people were aware that this menice known as marijuana that they had been reading about on Hursts front page was in fact the passive Hemp that they all knew and loved. Woodard told the Comittee that "The A.M.A. 
understood Hemp to be a medicine sold in numerous healing products sold over the last 100 years."

Does Marijuana Really Kill Brain Cells?:
"The most reliable scientific sources report that perminant brain damage is one of the inevitable results of the use of marijuana." President Ronald Regan

This quote was based on Dr. Heath/Tuland study, 1974
According to these "scientists" they gave monkeys 30 joints a day each and these monkeys began to atrophy and die after 90 days. Brain damage was determined after counting the dead brain cells of both monkeys who had been subjected to the marijuana and ones who had not.

This study became the foundation of the government and other special intrests group's claim that marijuana kills brain cells. But here is what they didn't tell you...

It took 6 years of requests before the reports of how the study was really conducted to be revealed.

Instead of administering 30 joints a day for one year as they had originally claimed and as the study was suppose to be conducted, Dr. Heath used a method of pumping 63 joints worth of columbia strength marijuana through a gas mask with no oxygen added for 5 minutes at a time over a period of 3 months. They sufficated the monkeys and then associated it with the marijuana and said "marijuana causes brain damage, serious illness and death.

"4 minutes without oxygen, brain damage may result" St. John Ambulance - First Aid Guide


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

thats all speculation cause i watched Reefer Madness and it proves that smoking dope drives ya nuts


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Very Valid Point RNR


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

What if yer nuts anyway?

Does that cancel it out to the point of sanity?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Im borderline mental and smoking marijuana brings out schizophrenic like symptoms in me, hence why I don't smoke it.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Danny Tanner said:


> Im borderline mental and smoking marijuana brings out schizophrenic like symptoms in me, hence why I don't smoke it.


DT is the reason its illegal.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

marijuana kills kittens


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Danny Tanner said:


> Im borderline mental and smoking marijuana brings out schizophrenic like symptoms in me, hence why I don't smoke it.


You're smoking cannabis that has been harvested too soon or with a high THC, low CBD ratio, probably a sativa/indica hybrid. A later harvest or a more indica dominant strain won't give that effect, it'll give more of a body buzz, a nice couch lock. Higher THC/low CBD plants are more commonly used to treat depression, letting the plant go longer before harvest will allow THC to convert to CBD's which are used for pain relief and to combat nausea.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Does health insurance cover the medical use of pot?


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

ZOSICK said:


> Does health insurance cover the medical use of pot?


 Doubtful. Healthcare and Govt are in bed together and since it is not legal on a federal level I would be surprised to see it covered.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Well thats too bad...a 30 day RX of hydrocodone cost $4 what's a month supply of pot cost?<---for medical use, not to get baked and eat cookies and watch movies.


----------



## Onkiebonkie (Apr 5, 2010)

Dolphinswin said:


> I have smoked marijuana twice in my life, its a fun time but by no means is it safe. I say safe in contrary to public safety. Marijuana messes with your mind and I would not suport legalization of it. If you think about it its just plain dumb to think citizens can handle the legalization of it. People will be lighting up as they drive, smoking while intoxicated, and the upcoming kids of the world will be even more prone to cancers and diseases. There are enough deaths a year from people drinking and driving so theres no reason for marijuana to be legalized. Some people say it helps them concentrate GTFO! People can't even focus unless they have been a regular user. Keep it strictly for medicinal purposes only.


So you think "citizens" can't handle marijuana? Lol..... I am from Holland, and we got it under control, trust me. It's not like everyone runs around, smoking marijuana while raping everyone else. It's called a soft-drugs for a reason. And trust me, alcohol is a far bigger threat to public safety than marijuana and claims far more deaths. Yet this is a drug that is readily available and widely excepted. That is what they call call hypocritical, right? Don't immediately fear everything that is foreign or new/different. Just because you can't handle it and get fucked up in the brain by it doesn't means it automatically implies to everyone....


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

ZOSICK said:


> Well thats too bad...a 30 day RX of hydrocodone cost $4 what's a month supply of pot cost?<---for medical use, not to get baked and eat cookies and watch movies.


 In most "legal" states you can grow your own "medicine" up to a limited # of plants so technically it should not cost much at all to stay medicated. However you will still be subject to federal law should they want to make examples.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Piranha_man said:


> What if yer nuts anyway?
> 
> Does that cancel it out to the point of sanity?


i think it does. my girl is bi-polar which pretty much renders her insane. fit as, but crazy. and she smokes weed on a regular basis and it does seem to keep her chilled out real good.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

His Majesty said:


> What if yer nuts anyway?
> 
> Does that cancel it out to the point of sanity?


i think it does. my girl is bi-polar which pretty much renders her insane. fit as, but crazy. and she smokes weed on a regular basis and it does seem to keep her chilled out real good.
[/quote]
medicinally the plant is amazing man from just day to day anxiety to friggin MS have you seen the video of that guy with parkinsons (forget his name pretty famous though) before and after smoking?

truly the miracle plant that would put a lot of modern medicine out of business

i havent had an ailment that some well cured kush hasnt been able to cure


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

yeah But your a pot head, so your opinion doesn't really count


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

actually i dont smoke nearly as much as i used to, i got bills to pay and more important things to do than be stoned 24/7.. i usually just smoke at night now before i got to sleep only when i go out to the club or something do i smoke numerous blunts

you can call that a pothead if you want but that wouldnt that make someone who relaxes with a beer after work an alcoholic?


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

your not helping the pot/stoner cause...

tops


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

You make no sense man


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

Weed leads to teen abortion and gang drive-by shootings.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Weed leads to superhuman strength, astral visions, and telepathic powers. I also heard it makes you taller.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh ye, weed causes tsunamis and other natural disasters, there's proof somewhere *grabs a book written by Richard Nixon*.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

It's causes black ppl to rape white women

My source? Reefer madness


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Weed caused Ghandi to fight for peace and freedom, and it caused the British Empire to say, what the heck... sure Ghandi


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

Trigga said:


> It's causes black ppl to rape white women
> 
> My source? Reefer madness


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

Weed will cause the end of the world to happen in 2012


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Weed will create a new beginning immediately after the world ends, where we will all levitate in a state of total nirvana


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

Weed killed the Buddah and nirvana imploded around him making humanities path to enlightenment impossible.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Traveller said:


> Weed killed the Buddah and nirvana imploded around him *making humanities path to enlightenment impossible*.


Naw, it's still there, you just need to get past the wreckage.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Bawb2u said:


> Weed killed the Buddah and nirvana imploded around him *making humanities path to enlightenment impossible*.


Naw, it's still there, you just need to get past the wreckage.
[/quote]

Or accept the wreckage as part of the whole.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Weed will resurrect the lost city of Atlantis, and wash away all the rubble.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Smoke said:


> Weed will resurrect the lost city of Atlantis, and wash away all the rubble.


Amen.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> Weed killed the Buddah and nirvana imploded around him *making humanities path to enlightenment impossible*.


Naw, it's still there, you just need to get past the wreckage.
[/quote]

Or accept the wreckage as part of the whole.
[/quote]

There you go. It's no less part of the path for being wreckage


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

weed will make this thread make sense...toke em up boys.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Weed will cure aids one day. The canabanoid in weed, according to some clinical experts is, "one badass noid!".


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

Weed causes . . . who care's anymore.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I've noticed the following dangerous side-effects from THC use:

Relaxation

Sensory enhancement

Mild euphoria


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I've noticed the following dangerous side effects from THC:

Increased appetite

Better personality

Enhanced sex drive


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, I used to know a complete asshole who'd get drunk and type ridiculous, rude sh*t on a fish forum.

Once he quit drinking and started smoking pot instead, he was still an a-hole, but not as much of one.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I've almost overdosed a few times but somehow by gods grace I feel asleep and woke up three hours later and everything I ate tasted better than it ever did in my life


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

You can overdose on weed, ask this cop


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ I've seen that video before, and it's pretty hilarious.

_"He just ratted himself out to the cops and is helping them get there."_









I've had some pot brownies that did kick my ass into another dimension though...


----------



## Quint (Mar 25, 2004)

Bruce Lees wife supposedly came with baked pot brownies on the set of Enter , twas the only thing that could make Lee relax.

I remember on Taxi when Latka had baked pot brownies....lol


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

*lights up*


----------

